# Bcnr33 vspec tachometer



## Mister_chops (Jun 16, 2014)

As title states, looking for a working vspec tachometer ( the one with A-LSD light ). My car didn’t come with correct cluster. Speedometer doesn’t have to be working if someone’s selling entire cluster.


----------

